# Kein Standby über HDMI Kabel?!



## Rebellios (4. Januar 2013)

*Kein Standby über HDMI Kabel?!*

Hallo liebe Community,

Habe ein ähnlichen Thread auf einer anderen Seite auch schon erstellt und hoffe auf viele Lösungsvorschläge.

Zu mein Problem: Habe mir 2 neue HDMI Kabel gekauft. 2 Verschiedene. Eine mit der Version 1.4a (Keine Ahnung wieso es auch bei Kabeln eine Versionnummer gibt aber wahrscheinlich, laut Händler, wegen integrierter Ethernet Verbindung und dem ganzen schnick schnack und einen Normalen Kabel wozu ich garkeine Information habe). Alles funktioniert ohne Probleme.  Nur irgendwie möchte mein Monitor (Acer G245HQ) nicht auf Standby gehen, wenn ich mein PC ausschalte. Es sucht ständig nach irgendein Signal. Über VGA habe ich das Problem nicht! Auch Unter Windows (Energiesparmodus nach 10 min) geht mein Monitor nicht aus. Naja also es geht schon aus nur mein Monitor geht nicht ins Standby und auf dem Bildschrim ist die ganzezeit zu lesen: Leitung nicht angeschlossen. 

Habe im AMD Vision Engine COntrol Center versucht nach Einstellungen zu suchen, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Unter den Einstellungen vom Monitor gibt es auch nicht vieles, was man Umstellen/Einstellen kann. Folgende Grafikkarte hab ich: AMD RADEON HD 5450 mit dem aktuellsten Treiber. Und Windows 7 64 Bit.

Bin jetzt auf eure Hilfe angewiesen :/

Freue mich auf jede hilfreiche  und nicht hilfreiche  antwort. 

Grüße Rebellios.


----------



## Zxays (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kein Standby über HDMI Kabel?!*

Hallo,

leider muss ich dir sagen, dass du mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nix dagegen machen kannst. Bei manchen Monitoren funktioniert Standby über HDMI anscheinend einfach nicht. Habe hier einen BenQ 2400 WD stehen, bei dem das Display knallblau leuchtet sobald er über HDMI angesteuert wird und kein Signal mehr bekommt. -Hab's auch an verschiedenen Systemen und Grakas getestet bin mir also ziemlich sicher, dass es am Monitor liegt.


----------



## Rebellios (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kein Standby über HDMI Kabel?!*

Also... HAHA... ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll. Wenn es wirklich so ist dann ist es der größte Schwachsinn. Als Hersteller ein HDMI Port zu bauen und dann noch damit zu werben. Naja. Dann werde ich wohl auf HDMI verzichten. Ganz einfach. 

Kriege ich eigentlich über VGA Anschluss eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 hin? Ich habe derzeit ein VGA Kabel mit DVI Adapter. Damit klappt es. Aber ohne DVI Adapter? Kannst du mir bzw. einer mir einen VGA Kabel welches von der Qualität her gut bis sehr gut ist empfehlen wo ich diese FULL HD Auflösung schaffe? 
Das Kabel das ich zurzeit besitze ist sehr alt und in dunklen bereichen gibt es immer etwas Wellenartiges zu sehen. Das war der Grund warum ich auf HDMI gewechselt habe.


----------



## Zxays (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kein Standby über HDMI Kabel?!*

1920x1080 bei 60 Herz ist bei moderaten Kabellängen eigentlich kein Problem. Ohne das Wellenproblem zu sehen kann ich dir nicht 100%ig versprechen, dass ein neues Kabel Abhilfe schafft. Aber für einen 10er bei Amazon für ein wentronics oder inLine Kabel kann's nicht Schaden es mal auszuprobieren. Nur wenn du mehr als 5 Meter überbrücken musst solltest du evtl. nach etwas spezielleren Kabel schauen, von denen dir andere Berichten können, ob es auch funktioniert oder nicht.

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es sich bei VGA-Kabeln um ein analoges Signal handelt, muss man in den allermeisten Fällen einen kleinen Abstrich in der Bildqualität im Gegensatz zu HDMI oder DVI hinnehmen. Kommt auch ein bisschen auf den Monitor an.


----------



## Rebellios (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kein Standby über HDMI Kabel?!*

Ach, 1,5m sind sogar zu lang. Naja, kaufen übers internet und wenns nicht klappt zurück geben. 
hat man auch bei DVI Kabel eigentlich dieses Standby Problem?


----------



## Zxays (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kein Standby über HDMI Kabel?!*

Tja. Never say never.  Aber ich hab schon mit vielen Monitoren arbeiten dürfen/müssen und zumindest hatte ich das Problem bisher nur mit HMDI. -Und das auch nur bei dem besagten BenQ-Modell und nem recht alten AOC.


----------



## Superwip (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kein Standby über HDMI Kabel?!*

Soweit ich weiß ist das ein Treiberproblem das damit verbunden ist das über HDMI auch ein Audiosignal übertragen wird bzw. übertragen werden kann.

Kauf am besten ein DVI Kabel oder ein HDMI-DVI Kabel (das du GraKa seitig wenn möglich an DVI anschließt).


----------



## Rebellios (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kein Standby über HDMI Kabel?!*

Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Das Vielleicht während der Rechner aus ist, die Grafikkarte versucht irgendein Audio-Signal zu schicken oder Monitor versucht einen zu bekommen. Habe irgendwie versucht die integrierte HD Audio zu deaktivieren um zu gucken ob es daran liegt, aber irgendwie gibt es sowas nicht zu deaktivieren bzw. habe ich nicht gefunden. 

Naja ich bedanke mich erstmal. Vielleicht findet sich Tage noch eine Lösung.


----------



## Zxays (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kein Standby über HDMI Kabel?!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist das ein Treiberproblem das damit verbunden ist das über HDMI auch ein Audiosignal übertragen wird bzw. übertragen werden kann.


 
Wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn der Rechner aus ist und komplett vom Strom genommen wird besteht das Problem trotzdem. -Und wo kein Strom da kein Treiber. Den Test mit DVI auf HDMI hab ich aber auch schon gemacht. Ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Rebellios (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kein Standby über HDMI Kabel?!*



Zxays schrieb:


> Wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn der Rechner aus ist und komplett vom Strom genommen wird besteht das Problem trotzdem. -Und wo kein Strom da kein Treiber. Den Test mit DVI auf HDMI hab ich aber auch schon gemacht. Ohne Erfolg.


 
also kann ich mir auch ersparen ein ganz normales dvi-d dual link kabel zu kaufen ja? also dvi zu dvi.
oder besteht das problem nur bei hdmi und dvi auf hdmi?


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Kein Standby über HDMI Kabel?!*

Du kannst ein ganz normales Dual Link DVI-D Kabel kaufen. DVI-HDMI macht teilweise genau die gleichen Probleme.


----------

